# Großes Angelevent in Essen am Baldeneysee am 29.06.2019



## Rocky71 (19. Juni 2019)

Kann man da Hunde mit nehmen!?


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2019)

Rocky71 schrieb:


> Kann man da Hunde mit nehmen!?



Solange die Hunde die Aussteller nicht beissen ja....


----------



## Papamopps (19. Juni 2019)

Sehr schöner See... 
Musste erst 40werden, um festzustellen, dass ich dort wo ich als Kind jeden Tag war...angeln kann


----------



## Nemo (19. Juni 2019)

Rocky71 schrieb:


> Kann man da Hunde mit nehmen!?



Ich glaube nicht, dass man dort Hunde mitnehmen kann. Erstens ist es ein Angelevent (das Angebot an Hunden dürfte relativ gering sein) und zweitens würden sich die Hundebesitzer bestimmt ärgern


----------



## Wassermaxxe (21. Juni 2019)

...aber vielleicht könnte man dann verschiedene Köter an der Spinnrute ausprobieren


----------



## Rocky71 (21. Juni 2019)

Dann brauchste aber big game rute


----------

